# This is what a $65 Ritchey Ascent looks like.



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

It's big. It's dirty. It was listed as a Gary Fisher, courtesy of the Gary Fisher seat. The wheels are original DA/RM20 combo, which is cool. Non-original parts are pretty obvious- stem/bars, seat, front brakes, front shifter.

Here's some photos of the bike as found, with flats, janky plastic pedals, and a little dent on the seat tube, non-drive side, in between the top water bottle bolt and the Ritchey decal.

Sometimes I wish bikes like this could tell their stories. And sometimes I think I would be better not knowing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha! Yo Natey will be arriving momentarily. I love your new Gary Fisher Ascent!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I love your new Gary Fisher Ascent!


Me too. And they called it a Gary Fisher Soft Ride. No decals or logos from the top tube down counted, I guess.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

djmuff said:


> No decals or logos from the top tube down counted, I guess.


So, it's a Richee. I'm disturbed that you were looking for a soft ride GF.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, at least you got $10 off.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Hey, at least you got $10 off.


Did you see it too then?


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

That thing is HUGE!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

bail'in from up there is going to hurt


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You were already on the way by the time I talked to her.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> You were already on the way by the time I talked to her.


One of the many benefits of being local.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

As of a couple weeks back, so am I. Craigslist show down! 

And as this thread demonstrates, you handily won round one.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> As of a couple weeks back, so am I. Craigslist show down!
> 
> And as this thread demonstrates, you handily won round one.


Welcome to the desert. Let's grab a beer sometime. I've yet to meet a fellow VRC'er face-to-face.


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

If there ever was a bike that wished it were a 29er, I think that's it!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I guess telling that guy that his Ritchey Ascent was worth $100 was right on the money.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> I guess telling that guy that his Ritchey Ascent was worth $100 was right on the money.


There will always be deals like that on CL where the buyer doesn't know a bike's value or do their homework, but if you were to list it properly on ebay and let it ride it will hit a much more normal market value.

The shifters or stem alone would sell for close to $65 I'd imagine...

10 years ago there were tons of deals like this. There are still deals out there but harder to come by now with more people on the prowl.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> I guess telling that guy that his Ritchey Ascent was worth $100 was right on the money.


Stop trolling and derailing other threads.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Stop trolling and derailing other threads.


I'm not trolling- just pointing out the obvious since there are now 2 Ascents in recent posts.
I'm sorry the bike market isn't what it used to be and that Ritcheys are going for bargain basement prices more frequently. It happens. It's a trend I'm sure and at some point, they'll probably increase in value back to the $300 range.
Watch ebay and other sites in the next coming months as the market will be flooded with older bikes like these.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> I'm not trolling- just pointing out the obvious since there are now 2 Ascents in recent posts.
> I'm sorry the bike market isn't what it used to be and that Ritcheys are going for bargain basement prices more frequently. It happens. It's a trend I'm sure and at some point, they'll probably increase in value back to the $300 range.
> Watch ebay and other sites in the next coming months as the market will be flooded with older bikes like these.


Pretty inane discussion, but last two on ebay went for $400 including shipping. Not sure where you're getting your data on the bike's current value and your knowledge of an upcoming flood of these to the marketplace.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> I'm sorry the bike market isn't what it used to be


Obviously you're new to this.
The vintage mtb market is stronger than ever. Average prices go up every year. There's nothing you can get cheaper now than you could 10 years ago.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Obviously you're new to this.
> The vintage mtb market is stronger than ever. Average prices go up every year. There's nothing you can get cheaper now than you could 10 years ago.


Yes you can, Control Tech URTs?

Oh sorry, you said the *vintage* MTB market. Yes, you're absolutely right.

Grumps


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

The market is actually going down as more VRC bikes are offered up for sale. I actually plot this stuff on paper and figure these things out before posting them here. As with anything being bought and sold, there is a 'bubble' of inflation and it popped 2-3 years ago and we are now seeing lots of VRC stuff going for lower prices.
I'm sure this is grim news to many around these parts because their collections were bought at high prices and are now only worth less than what they got into it for. It happens- anyone remember the housing market?
FWIW, a ControlTech URT recently sold for $3000.....


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> The market is actually going down as more VRC bikes are offered up for sale. I actually plot this stuff on paper and figure these things out before posting them here. As with anything being bought and sold, there is a 'bubble' of inflation and it popped 2-3 years ago and we are now seeing lots of VRC stuff going for lower prices.
> I'm sure this is grim news to many around these parts because their collections were bought at high prices and are now only worth less than what they got into it for. It happens- anyone remember the housing market?
> FWIW, a ControlTech URT recently sold for $3000.....


That's interesting. Can't see I'm seeing it myself, but as you say, you've taken the time to graph the trends in prices. It would be interesting to know how long you've been keeping such statistics and a sample of what particular examples. Opinion is one thing, but cold hard data is something else and you've got that data. Obviously you've been watching the market out of interest and not as an investment strategy because, as you say, those with extensive collections are now just sitting on them for the curio value.

Good thing most people collect stuff to restore bikes and save the history of MTB from the tip. I know I do it for the hobby and not as an investment strategy.

A CT URT sold for $3000?! That's amazing, because it would seem that the only thing bucking the downturn in prices that you've been fortunate enough to observe has been the CT URTs. Stands to reason because you've got all but 3 ever made tucked away so you've set the demand.

Grumps

PS: I'm kidding. I call BS. "Plot this stuff on paper and figure these things out". Bwahahaha.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Look at high end complete VRC bikes for sale and see for yourself that prices are dropping. VRC framesets are getting cheaper too. Even the components are getting cheaper. This is all exactly like the housing market bubble popping. People were raking in the dough, flipping houses and buying luxury items like high end VRC bikes. As the economy tightens, people have been selling off these items to pay for important things like mortgages in order to not lose the house now that they owe double what it's worth.
Even the small production run bikes like the much coveted CT URT's and other classic bikes like Yeti, Klein, Fat Chance are going for cheaper prices now than 2 years ago.
I'm sure there are a few of you forum folks who constantly buy, sell, and trade amongst yourselves, but that economy is not a good one to judge fair pricing.


As far as the CT selling for $3k- it wasn't mine but I'm holding on to my 5 in case I want to cash in....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

There's your problem. You haven't been paying attention long enough


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

hollister said:


> There's your problem. You haven't been paying attention long enough


I agree that watching the market for only 3 years might be an issue but I really do see a trend in the collectibles market overall going down as a result of the economic bust.
How much should the Steve Potts fetch? What's the prediction- high, low, or asking?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> what is it?


 http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/whos-lucky-bastard-got-869288-2.html

How complete is your research when you don't even know what the good bikes are?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

are you trolling for a response or are you actually asking me a legitimate question?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> I agree that watching the market for only 3 years might be an issue but I really do see a trend in the collectibles market overall going down as a result of the economic bust.
> How much should the Steve Potts fetch? What's the prediction- high, low, or asking?


You need to look at the bigger trends, before making sweeping statements. Otherwise you risk looking like you do now

All the SP currently up are going to go for more than they did last time


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Hollister- I'm not trying to argue specifics and I do realize that this is 100% my opinion as I'm not a paid market analyst.
You guys can take it for what it's worth and watch and see if I'm right. $20 that it goes for lower.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

You're not trying to argue specifics but you wanna bet it goes for lower than last time..

This is your chance to back out


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

hollister said:


> You're not trying to argue specifics but you wanna bet it goes for lower than last time..
> 
> This is your chance to back out


$20 that it goes for lower than asking price.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> $20 that it goes for lower than asking price.


At this point I'm gonna assume you're a raging idiot

Trick question: what's the asking price


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

it's not a trick nor am I a raging idiot.

I'm done.
Off to ride my non VRC bike today.
Have fun out there and remember to wear your helmet.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> are you trolling for a response or are you actually asking me a legitimate question?


Good try. I'm sorry that you're so clueless and too stubborn to admit it.


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been collecting bicycles for nearly a decade starting with BMX (since I raced back in the day), then moved on to road bikes and just starting my venture into Mountain bikes (why I didn't start earlier I don't know as now the prices are rising...). This sequence follows my evolution as a bicyclist in general. My first MTB was a late 80's Trek ???. I digress about my history...

I've been watching the Road bike and now BMX prices slowly decline over the past handful of years. I have found there is roughly a 10 year window of peak collecting interest in bicycles 25 to 35 years old. I think this trend may follow the collectors’ peak expendable income and age range from 35 to 55 (trying to relive youth?). 

Peak historical years:

Road bikes: 1972 to 1980
BMX: 1979 to 1985
Mountain bikes: 1985? to still going...


Given the years above we are right in heart of Mountain bike collecting. I think interest will increase (I'm one example), as well as prices and I think the collecting window for mountain bikes will be larger than BMX for sure. The "first" year and limited production models will always be desirable, and any of the early U.S. built MTB's will always be collectible and certainly retain their value better. For mountain bikes once they hit Japan, their collectibility and values will be more susceptible to that 10 +/- window. 

This is of course all just from my experience with little to no factual data to back it up. All the above could also be expanded upon in greater detail, but I have work to do on the house...


P.S. So who has a tall 22"+ U.S. made Ritchey their willing to trade/sell?
P.P.S. I'm obviously new and I'm mostly a lurker as I try to learn more about MTB's.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Did somebody ask for more photos of the actual topic of this thread? I thought so.
And for what it's worth, I don't really care what VRC bikes are worth. I like the cheap ones and the expensive ones. 
I'm one of the many here that just likes cool bikes, period.


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

It is a cool bike at a great price.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You're absolutely right, DJ. My apologies. Back on track.

That's great! You got yourself a great deal. That would be a perfect bike around town (without the stem  ). Does it fit you? You must be TALL!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice Ascent, based on the parts group I'd say it's an early one, and well-equipped to boot. What's the serial number, and are the chainstays fillet brazed, or just the seat cluster? I have serial number 202, (20"), the chainstays are fillet brazed to the BB and I'd like to know how common that was. It's a fun ride, enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> Hollister- I'm not trying to argue specifics and I do realize that this is 100% my opinion as I'm not a paid market analyst.


You're not passing it off as opinion, you're passing it off as fact because you've done the research and plotted this stuff on paper and therefore you have the empirical data to support your statement. Apparently.

Again, bwahahaha.



hollister said:


> At this point I'm gonna assume you're a raging idiot


You can be safe to pass that off as fact and not opinion, because we have the data on that too.

Grumps


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Late to the game, but I sell a lot of mid range mass produced Deore and XT bikes from the late 80s to early 90s. In the last couple of years, the prices I can sell them for has almost doubled.



Shogun700 said:


> Nice Ascent, based on the parts group I'd say it's an early one, and well-equipped to boot. What's the serial number, and are the chainstays fillet brazed, or just the seat cluster? I have serial number 202, (20"), the chainstays are fillet brazed to the BB and I'd like to know how common that was. It's a fun ride, enjoy!


My '87 Ascent does not have the chainstays fillet brazed to the BB.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

blilrat said:


> My '87 Ascent does not have the chainstays fillet brazed to the BB.


Interesting-I wonder if the pattern will follow the serial number style. I noticed there are some Ascents in the serial number database that have 3 digit serial numbers, but there really isn't enough info to say for certain if they are brazed at the BB or not.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"bikes like the much coveted CT URT's" This just cracks me up.


----------

